# Is this wired correctly?



## travman (Jan 4, 2017)

Changed from a 3 phase motor to a single. 240 volt, single phase 7.5 hp compressor. My main concern of correctness is if I have the oil level safety switch wired right. 

Thanks!!


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

The way you have it drawn is incorrect as you have them in series starting and ending on the same terminal.

Unfortunately I cannot advise you on the correct connections without a lot more info on your equipment. 

hat wire size and hardware did you use to supply that 7.5hp motor?


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 17, 2017)

In my opinion, OldMasterTech is half right. Since you have the lines to the low oil switch and pressure regulator going to the same terminal, they're effectively out of the circuit. As such, neither low oil nor reaching the set pressure will trip the compressor off. I'd think you would run one line from the panel to the 1L1 terminal (as you have it), and run the other panel line directly to the low oil switch (not to the 3L1 terminal). Remove the line from the low oil switch to the 3L1 terminal. Then, whenever the low oil switch openss _or_ the pressure regulator switch opens, the motor will cut off, as it should.


----------

